# central california betta breeder/stores??



## itsuki (Jan 10, 2013)

curious if there were any stores or breeders who sell in the central california area. i live in fresno but wouldnt mind traveling alittle bit to see some good bettas. i wouldve posted in classified but i dont have enough points on the forum boards yet to grant me rights to post in there because im fairly new here


----------



## bettaisbetter (Jan 25, 2013)

These are all the fish stores in CA. Maybe there's some near Fresno?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

There are california betta groups.. such as california betta society, etc.. can look up different groups on FB. Lots of selling/trading from the breeders.


----------

